# seeking platinum ore



## jeanne (Mar 9, 2014)

looking for sellers of 10 tons of platinum/gold mesh...or more.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 9, 2014)

jeanne said:


> looking for sellers of 10 tons of platinum/gold mesh...or more.




Let me check my backyard.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 9, 2014)

jimdoc said:


> jeanne said:
> 
> 
> > looking for sellers of 10 tons of platinum/gold mesh...or more.
> ...



:lol:


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 9, 2014)

You're from America and still looking for Platinum ore here ???
Good luck on that one. What little their is, is tied up in contracts with all the other ores. Most of our large scale miners have already sold it before they pull it out of the ground.
I think you would have better luck finding an honest politician here :shock:


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 9, 2014)

If any one knew where such a thing was I should think they would keep it all for them self's.
Ten Tun is a very nice Idea Please do let me know where I can apply.


----------



## nybonite513 (Aug 24, 2014)

Where can I sell my high grade vms deposit ore or at get some nitric acid!


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 26, 2014)

nybonite513 said:


> Where can I sell my high grade vms deposit ore or at get some nitric acid!


Uhhhh----lets assume you get some nitric. What then? 
I'm struggling to see how one has anything to do with the other. 

Harold


----------



## galenrog (Aug 26, 2014)

Nybonite513, what are the characteristics that make your ore "high grade"? What are the values? Has the ore been assayed? What type of assay was performed? What information is included in the assay report? There are dozens of questions that need be answered but I will start with these. 

Yes, I do mean to be blunt. You have not given any meaningful information. So I, as a reader of your post, am left wondering what you are actually trying to sell. The fact that you have some ore from a vms deposit is meaningless without both context AND assay. Once you have provided that information, someone on the forum may be able to steer you in the direction you need.

Also, what would the nitric acid be for?


----------



## 9393smith (Sep 10, 2014)

West out


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 10, 2014)

9393smith said:


> I have in stock from a old copper mine circa 1860 that the slag runs .876% platinum along with .224% gold and other pgms my contact is [email protected] as we'll I have a very rich palladium rhodium ore site roughy 1% per ton along with assay results to back this up. I personally have found close to 6 sites with pgms thay are much more common than people think let me know


Readers* be very cautious *in regards to these claims. Here's why. He's telling you that those who went before us were stupid enough to be discarding slag with a gold content of 65.33 ounces of gold per ton. Oh, hell yeah, those old timers were dumb as sticks and tossed gold away all the time. 

I don't believe it, and I really don't believe the claim of so much platinum (255 ounces/ton). If this material is reputed to be from the US, you'd be hard pressed to find a half ounce/ton platinum, and I can see no good reason for so much being left behind. 

I don't know what the angle is, but there's something VERY wrong with this post. 

Harold


----------



## 9393smith (Sep 10, 2014)

West out


----------



## 9393smith (Sep 10, 2014)

West out


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 10, 2014)

9393smith said:


> Follow up I never said old timers were dumb simply unaware first off this locations slag was a mess up that failed at retrieving the copper so they burried it and I uncovered it. The iron will mask precious metals even today many assay results are invalid due to silica and iron alloy masking as I said they were unaware that metallic metals with iron will fool most assay results all the gold and pgms in this slag were micro in size and the cadmium gives false results with standard mecuary testing and standard tin testing or stannous chloride testing which Ever u know. And I've pulled platinum bbs from this slag again I got the platinum and some gold with lots of palladium I've averaged around 2 ounces of each from less than 10 PDs of the same I told about. Believe what u wish however I state fact in what I hold and have had accurate assay results from NASA and atomic absorption assays done from several samples in fact I've found more pgms in my sites than gold believe it or not i believe what i hold however it's rude to slander one on these paragraph statements with out truly knowing as I said I'll gladly ship u a sample b4 a sell I have nothing to hide my statements are 100% true




Post pictures of the BB's and the assays.


----------



## butcher (Sep 10, 2014)

9393smith,
Call me a skeptic.

What part of the USA was is ore mined from?

I am confused by your statements of the assaying, if the metals are there, a fire assay can reveal them, they will not be masked by iron and silica when the chemistry of the assay is done properly, maybe you need someone more knowledgeable in assaying the ore, or it could also be that you have someone experienced in assaying ores, but they cannot get the assay to show the PGM metals if they are not in the ore.

I will warn you about using texting lingo on the forum, you should read the rules of the forum, and abide by them.


----------



## 9393smith (Sep 10, 2014)

Out of time to wait for people to open eyes West out


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 11, 2014)

That's unrealistic numbers, didn't add it exactly but you have around 70% metals in the analyze and no oxygen or silicates that you would expect in a slag or ore.

I don't know which lab would produce that kind of non-descriptive report on a piece of paper, not NASA at least... didn't know NASA did assays? :shock: 

Göran


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 11, 2014)

The very notion that you make claims that you routinely find the platinum group metals doesn't sit well with me. The US is not known for such production, yet you claim it's far more available than one is led to believe. Now I have to decide which is correct, although, history, I'm afraid, is on my side. 
Documents are easily created. I fully expect that you're going to have to come up with far better information and proof before you gain much trust here. 

I refined for more than 20 years. I've made no secret of the_ fact _that the worst people to get involved with are prospectors. Precious few are well informed, and the vast majority want to believe they have made discoveries unknown to others. The worst part is, they'll have nothing to do with truth---they stick by their claims, in spite of overwhelming evidence that they are misinformed. Are you one of these people?

I want to give you the benefit of every doubt, but your story is just overwhelmingly unbelievable. 

Harold


----------



## kurtak (Sep 11, 2014)

9393smith

if your claims are true you should be talking to Johnson Matthey --- as far as members on this forum Lou would be the one you want to be talking to - he could at least run an assay & verify your claims - he is the PGM man here

Kurt


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 11, 2014)

Having a little more time now, so I added the numbers together.

```
0,5
14,89
0,22
7,11
0,54
22,18
12,27
13,63
2,12
4,69
2,21
8,07

sum = 88,43
```
That is totally unrealistic numbers. The total amount of pure metals is 88.43% and there's no oxygen or silicate included in the analyze. This is no slag.

Göran


----------



## Long Shot (Sep 11, 2014)

9393Smith - This has been bugging me since I first read your original post. I am the first to admit I do not know much. However, your claims, especially under the scrutiny of the experts here on this forum, and with little evidence, lead all those who read this to believe that it is just another shell game. You are pissy because you are questioned about your claims. I do believe that Harold and others have the right and the fortitude to question you. If I truly believed if you were right in what you say you should have no problem in posting results that were tangible. If it is a duck and quacks like a duck it probably is a duck but if you have hunted false ducks than you probably won't hunt them anymore.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 11, 2014)

9393Smith got banned for deleting his posts in another thread.

Dave


----------



## blueduck (Oct 2, 2014)

ive got ore, how much are ya offering per ton FOB central Idaho, and yes i have assays that will knock yer socks off from 3 different independent assayers

William
Idaho


----------



## Caleb123 (Jul 23, 2019)

REE and PGM ore will available soon from Caleb Maximillion's Mineral Supply. text 661-865-9508

Prospective surface rock has been located, claimed and tested, with a full scope land/regulatory permitting process started. 

Probably within 60 days 10 tons of PGM ore will be available. Contact us for updates and samples. Thank you. Caleb Maxwell


----------



## DarkspARCS (Dec 11, 2019)

niteliteone said:


> You're from America and still looking for Platinum ore here ???
> Good luck on that one. What little their is, is tied up in contracts with all the other ores. Most of our large scale miners have already sold it before they pull it out of the ground.
> I think you would have better luck finding an honest politician here :shock:



She's in luck... =)








Contact me at darksparcs at gmail dot com if interested


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 14, 2019)

DarkspARCS, I know you got the fever now but that is not correct numbers for a PGM ore. Get a proper assay, XRF is lying to you.

How do I know? Glad you asked. There are no oxides, sulfides or carbonates included in the assay. Your numbers shows a solid piece of iron metal with some alloying elements, and that is not what I saw in your rock pictures. All the lighter non-metal elements also included in an ore is missing.

Best case scenario, you have a good ore but far less than the numbers you show us in the pictures.

Worst case scenario, you have only tested the surface of the rocks, so what you have is a test of the weathered and crusted surface with iron hydroxides staining it.
The pictures of your "ore" doesn't show any marks from a fresh rock surface so how can you tell what's inside the rock? XRF only penetrates thousandths of a millimeter into the surface.

When you run a proper assay using an XRF you grind the sample into a fine powder, press it into a pellet and then use an XRF that have a full library of elements, including sulfur, silicon and oxygen.
People do use handheld units in mining and prospecting, but they know that it only gives hints and they are aware of the pitfalls.

Göran


----------



## Buckly (Jan 20, 2020)

But speaking of Platinum - 
Anyone interested in purchasing (or trading) about 20 lbs of hard drive platters (yes, I know, very little Pt in each one)?
Thanks,
Buckly


----------



## reptwar1 (May 11, 2020)

Harold_V said:


> 9393smith said:
> 
> 
> > I have in stock from a old copper mine circa 1860 that the slag runs .876% platinum along with .224% gold and other pgms my contact is [email protected] as we'll I have a very rich palladium rhodium ore site roughy 1% per ton along with assay results to back this up. I personally have found close to 6 sites with pgms thay are much more common than people think let me know
> ...



I'm pretty new to the refining aspect but been prospecting for years. Just got my assay results back (atomic absorption) and awesome values of both Au and PGMs. All in nearly colloidal form though. Not sure where to go from here. Trying to post pic of assay but not sure how so I will list below 
Au .328 ozt
Ag .298
Platinum .187
Palladium .204
Osmium .066
Ruthenium .041
Iridium .023
Rhodium .040
$1400 per ton PMs. Anyone want to help with it? 50/50 split and I have a literal mountain of this ore


----------

